# Can’t set the time on an old Prestige.



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guy's, I know nothing about this brand but as it was my grandads I'd like to get it working and any advice on value (probably not a lot) would be appreciated.

I've opened the front and back and managed to get it to wind, although it seems like the cogs aren't connecting properly and the movement seems to be peaked up next to the crown (hopefully you can see in the pics). The crown doesn't seem to do anything other than let me wind it up if I pull it out and turn it, but it only pulls out a little? And when I took the front off there was no lever to be seen anywhere.

Also what is the thing next to the crown supposed to do?


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I am not a collector of this type of pocket watch but the thing next to the crown is what you adjust the hands with. Notice that it has a tiny central button. Press this down with a finger or thumb nail, and hold it down, and rotate the winder to adjust the hands to the correct time and then release the button.

The winder is not supposed to do anything other than wind the watch. It shouldn't pull up or push down like some pocket watches do. The screw at the top of the movement is to hold the stem of the winder in position in its locating groove. The slight movement you can feel in the crown is the end of the screw moving up and down in the groove. Unscrewing this screw allows the winder to be withdrawn from the movement when removing the movement from the case. I think that peaking up of the movement is where that holding screw has been tightened too firmly over the years and has drawn the plate up, as you can see, the plate is very narrow at this point and liable to this kind of damage.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the info @Melville I'll have a twiddle with it later. :thumbsup:

Are they worth anything other than sentimental value?


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd say it is worth more to you as a family piece. If it had been my Grandad's I would keep it.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@Melville Tried that and nothing happened bud, any more ideas?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Steve D70 said:


> @Melville Tried that and nothing happened bud, any more ideas?


 It is a pin-set (also known as nail-set) movement and is set as Melville described, if you can't set it by depressing the pin then it probably needs some attention.

Watch this video


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@JoT Thanks bud, like I said, I tried that but nothing happened. Is there anything I can try other than that?

I managed to move the hands a little by pressing the crown in then pulling it out (it doesn't move alot) and sometimes it moves the hands, but not every time. Also when winding it doesn't always engage if you know what I mean.


----------

